
I'm 15 and I just launched LoveYourLanding - rosiesherry
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/im-15-and-i-just-launched-loveyourlanding-ca5491e21b
======
rosiesherry
Just to be clear, this is not my story, just wish I had been proactive at that
age!

------
maxbaines
Hey, good work.

